# exmaples of angled / diagonal elevator?



## llion0803 (May 2, 2007)

is there anything similar that can carry passenger in a diagonal way

cos i am doing a school project(degree year 2) which I decide to have a diagonal elevator
which my building is roughly about 25 m in height 

I want to ask about the minimum inclined angle? 

and are there any photos and plans for the structure ?
or can you guys suggest any reference buildings for me  

really thanks !


----------



## ThirskUK (Dec 5, 2004)

eiffel tower
st. louis arch
Rama 8 bridge in Bangkok


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

Le Stade Olympique in Montréal has an inclined tower. Largest in the world I believe.
The elevator runs up the backside of the tower.


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

The funicular in Québec City


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Are funiculars considered angled elevators?


----------



## Mark Rejhon (Dec 16, 2004)

Luxor Hotel - a pyramid shaped hotel - Las Vegas.

It's a hollow pyramid, about 30 stories tall, with a 28-storey atrium. The angled pyramid walls houses the hotel rooms. Stayed there for a few nights near New Year 2000.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Don't know if this qualifies as an elevator...but it moves people in a building...but horizinatally...the glass is opaque, floor,walls,ceiling, then it moves out from the side of the Eureka Tower, Melbourne, Australia...then..the glass turns clear to give you a thrill?


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

this is the inclined elevator in Kek Lok Si Temple, Penang


----------

